# Trip



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the wife and I just got back from a month long trip back east that I posted on 6/19. It is the first time we have had a trip like this is our 42 yrs of marriage. No schedules, no alarm clocks, and just relax to enjoy everything we saw. My granddaughter graduated from high school June 10th in Richmond, VA. Visited my sister in North Carolina and then went to visit my old army buddy I haven't seen in 32 yrs. We went thru the army from basic to discharge together. I got to visit a few turners along the route and you will see in the picture some cherry I picked up from them. One log directly behind me is 26" in diameter and 3 ft long. The other standing on end is 24 1/2" in diameter and 2' long. The long one is 10" on one end and 12" on the other by a little over 4' long. Oh and the box you can see above one of the logs is that big smoker. So the cherry wood waste will make some great smoking wood. All in all it was a great, relaxing trip. Good to be home though and hopefully we will get unloaded to get back to some turning. The two big logs I hope to get my oneway coring rig out and give it a go.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Bernie. 
Are you sure that wasn't a working trip in disguise?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Weclome back... glad you had a blast, trips like that last a lifetime...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep it was a ball. The wife is already talking and planning another one. Not sure if later this summer or next summer.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bernie... I'm really looking forward to what you've got planned for that Cherry.. Now as for that smoker, it's making me hungry. Are you *sure*you don't want to adopt Bill and I, Dad? <g>


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bernie make sure next time I'm in your itinerary for the next trip. A little north next time please.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Hey Bernie make sure next time I'm in your itinerary for the next trip. A little north next time please.


Will do Glenmore. Where are you located in Pennsylvania?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

BigJimAK said:


> Bernie... I'm really looking forward to what you've got planned for that Cherry.. Now as for that smoker, it's making me hungry. Are you *sure*you don't want to adopt Bill and I, Dad? <g>


I will send ya picture Jim.:lol:


----------

